# Head gasket questions before tear down



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok.. so after finding out that my number 3 spark plug had some coolant around it.. its safe to say.. the head gasket is done.. car still ran fine.... boost to about 5 psi before running like crap.. but yet with no boost car runs ok.. cept for the fact ive had to refill coolant every other day lol..
so anyways.. this weekend.. i'll begin tearin her apart.. ive got the NEW gasket as recommended by wes and amidab.. new timing chain kit. i plan to have the head cleaned up, maybe polished with 3 angle valve job.. nothing major. i just wanted to get some last minute tips, hints, or advice before i tackle this.. so for those of you who have done this.. can you tell me what to expect.. and please.. give me some sort of hope that its not as bad as i think its goin to be lol..i was running about 14-15psi.. on a stock gasket.. for close to a year before problems occured.. keep i mind.. my car is 11 years old.. so id say thats pretty damn good with 14psi.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

Invest in new head bolts. The factory stretch bolts are designed to be tossed after each use.

Bob


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I can't think of anything right off, just follow the FSM and take your time.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

The two things that i had the most trouble with from what i recall is theres a bolt on the timing chain cover that i had to lift the motor to get it out. Theres also a hose that connects to the bottom of the intake manifold around the thermostat thats a PAIN to get off. I just cut it off cuz i got so frustrated.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

When you get the heads done, make sure they magnaflux them to check for cracks. And when you get new studs, get ARP.


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

sweet3rdgen said:


> When you get the heads done, make sure they magnaflux them to check for cracks.


You can't magnaflux non-magnetic materials (such as aluminum). Aluminum heads have to be zyglo-tested or a penetrant dye test can be used to check for cracks, but not magnafluxing. A pressure test could be done too.

Bob


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

hey snoop.. all in all.. was the complete job a pain to do.. cuase im dreading it.. i mean i installed my entire hotshot setup myself. and i was learning how to do it was i went. i have new oem studs.. becuse arp doesn't make them for the ga16de.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you're making too big of a deal out of it. If you can install a turbo kit, you can replace a head gasket.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

It was the first time i ever replaced a head, and like you I was learning as i went. Overall i didnt think it was that hard at all.

Have any questions just PM me, Im about to put the HotShot kit on mine, mabey you could help me out if i run into trouble.


----------

